# Bunny Arts & Crafts No Live Bunnies Please!



## tenacrewoods (Dec 13, 2006)

I didn't find a category to putthis inand thought it would be nice for All of Ustoo share Our's or(Family Members)Work! Plus I thought they were JustToo Cute!:inlove:

Please Show us your Bunny Arts or Crafts- Pictures you've Drawn,KnittedStuff of Bunnies,Paintings,Clay Bunnies,Wall pictures BunnyCollectionsor any other Bunny RelatedItems you or afamily Member has Created or collected.

Thank You!


My little Girl "Kayla" has Been doing Clay models since she was about 4yrs old and we think she's pretty talented.:biggrin: :tongutwo:


Daisy in Clay &amp; Daisy &amp;Mongo together!









Mongo By himself







More of her Clay art to come,She's working on Christmas Scenes in Clay.

MikeE.

"Tell Me,I'll Forget"
"Show Me,I'll Remember"
"Involve Me,I'll Understand"


----------



## KimandCocoa (Dec 13, 2006)

Hey Mike, your daughter is very talented! Those are great!!

:great:


----------



## Hollie (Dec 14, 2006)

Wow! Your Kayla's talented  How old is she now?

Out of interest, what does she use to sculpt with? You could get hersome Sculpey for Christmas; if you've not heard of it, it's fabmodelling clay that comes in all sorts of colors, and it will stay softforever, until you bake it. It's very durable and a great way to havesome permanent ornaments! I use Sculpey III for my bears


----------



## tenacrewoods (Dec 14, 2006)

Hi Holly 

I just replied to your thread Too.

She just turned 11 on Dec,6th.
Thank You Holly, Right now she uses Play Dough I Think.:dunno:But they do have Modeler's Clay.

Kaylaand her sister Kristin Bothtook a Clay Modeling Class for 1 week last Year.


Here's a Couple Of Santa Clay's :wink








Santa Clay's &amp; His Reindough!:roflmao:








OH! and Thank You!Kim and CoaCoa.


MikeE.

"Tell Me,I'll Forget"
"Show Me,I'll Remember"
"Involve Me,I'll Understand"


----------



## maherwoman (Dec 14, 2006)

Oh my gosh!! Those are socute!!! Tell your daughter that she's wonderfullytalented!! Wow...I'm impressed...that's awesome!!


----------



## Aina (Dec 14, 2006)

Those are really cute! I really like the santa.
I love playing with clay. Actually I was doodling with play-dough justthe other day, but I mostly use super sculpty which is a polymer clay.Here is a WIP I am working on right now.


----------



## tenacrewoods (Dec 15, 2006)

Wow! Aina

That isexcellent work,I just love The Pose and those Ears are Great!:great:



Mike E.

"Tell Me,I'll Forget"
"Show Me,I'll Remember"
"Involve Me,I'll Understand"


----------



## Hollie (Dec 15, 2006)

Those Santas are fab


----------



## tenacrewoods (Dec 15, 2006)

Thank You! Hollie

I'll passyour kind wordson to Kayla. :biggrin: 

Right now she'sworking onmaking an entire nativity scene for the Hollidays.:snowflake::reindeertongue:

I'll post the pics after she's finished making it!

Come on People, This thread is for EveryBody and I'd really like to see other Peoples Crafts on here Too.:jumpforjoy:


MikeE.

"Tell Me,I'll Forget"
"Show Me,I'll Remember"
"Involve Me,I'll Understand"


----------



## jordiwes (Dec 15, 2006)

Those clay figurines are great, Mike! I love it how the green bunny has the airplane ear!

Here'sa craft that was made for me:


----------



## maherwoman (Dec 15, 2006)

CUTE!! I'd love to make one like that for my girls!! 
*
jordiwes wrote: *


> Those clay figurines aregreat, Mike! I love it how the green bunny has the airplane ear!
> 
> Here'sa craft that was made for me:


----------



## Aina (Dec 15, 2006)

Those are cool! I wish I could sew.


----------



## Hazel-Mom (Dec 15, 2006)

If you can't sew, then just glue  ! Looks likeyou could just buy a basic stocking, cut out the shapes and just gluethem on. My kids used to work with clay a lot in school, somewhere Ihave some "easter bunnies", I'll have to take pictures of them.


----------



## tenacrewoods (Dec 16, 2006)

jordiwes 

 Those Stockins Look Great!:great:

Somewhere around here we have stockings for ourCats &amp; the Dogs but haven't made any for the Buns Yet,guessI'll have to get the girls started on that rightAway.:foreheadsmack:Only 9 more days tillChristmas!:gifts: :snowflake::reindeertongue: :santawink: :giftsmiley::holidaycandle::candycane: :woohoo



Mike E.

"Tell Me,I'll Forget"
"Show Me,I'll Remember"
"Involve Me,I'll Understand"


----------



## Butterfinger (Dec 17, 2006)

Oh! Cute sculptures! 
Art is definately my forte. (Even though I don't seem to drawbunnies very much....hmm....I might have to do that tonight) I'd loveto get some bunny pictures up when I can.....Gah, now I just have to draw! Youguys have me all inspired!


----------



## tenacrewoods (Dec 17, 2006)

Hi everybody

I have some more Clay Art from My little But this is from the Youngest one Kristy.

Oh! Just to let yall know everything you see of their's in Clay in under an 1" Tall.:shock2:



A Nativity Scene &amp; A Flower Vase With Purple Roses(their smaller than a pencil eraser).










A Bedroom Suite &amp; and Living Room With TV.:biggrin:









If No one Minds I just night show yall some of my drawings.(Later)





MikeE.

"Tell Me,I'll Forget"
"Show Me,I'll Remember"
"Involve Me,I'll Understand"


----------



## maherwoman (Dec 17, 2006)

Oh my gosh!! Those are thecutest!! I love how talented your girls are! That's wonderful!!


----------



## Butterfinger (Dec 17, 2006)

Well, since you DID call for others to put uptheir arts and crafts, I had Butter inside today and I drew a picture!(Yay~ ) ......
He wouldn't hold still, though, so I only got a maybe three-minutedrawing of him (And it's actually not as big as it scanned as.....it'sonly about two square inches, so if it looks weird that's why) 
Anyway, just wanted to share ^ ^ 




He lay down with his little paws up under his cheeks and I couldn't resist drawing him that way


----------



## JadeIcing (Dec 18, 2006)

So cute. Wish I could draw that way.


----------



## Aina (Dec 18, 2006)

Nice drawing! I like the whiskers and the pose. 
I should probably get some of my drawings of rabbits up here, but Ionly have two. I like watching Ronnie run around and doingquick sketches of him, but I haven't getten enough to start on a goodpic.


----------



## pinksalamander (Dec 18, 2006)

Today i was suprised when a whole litter of unexpected baby bunnies appeared in my oven!












Bunny Scones!

Sadly some were born deformed and so i was forced to eat them before they got cold


----------



## JadeIcing (Dec 18, 2006)

:shock2::laugh:


----------



## maherwoman (Dec 18, 2006)

Mama buns have their kits in the strangest places sometimes, don't they? hehe...

They look yummy! What's in them? How did you make them?


----------



## pinksalamander (Dec 18, 2006)

Mix 2 cups of plain flour, 4 slightly heapedteaspoons of baking powder, 4 teaspoons of butter/margarine, 3/4 a cupof milk. Mix them up until it makes a nice soft fluffy dough (add moremilk/flour as needed). Sprinkle some flour onto a board and sprinklesome more on a rolling pin. Roll out a little, then move the doughround 90 degrees and continue doing this until its around an inch thick(an old trick my nan taught me, makes the dough much flatter with nocreases). Cut out into shapes (i used a bunny cutter). Once you've cutall the shapes out you can screw it up into a ball and just *keepgoing* until you can barely cut one out. Dust with flour ontop andthen brush with a little melted butter using a pastry brush. Then bakeat 180 degrees centigrade for around 15 mins until munchable!

Theres not sweet though (just replied to your post in off topic).Although you could maybe substitute some flour for sugar. They tastagreat dipped in savoury dips and cotage cheese


----------



## Hollie (Dec 19, 2006)

Yummy, I love scones! Cheese scones are cool... but scones with strawberry jam and cream just /rock/ my socks!  

Butterfinger, your sketch is really good! I'll have to see if I've gotcreative juices enough to get a few done of my girls  It's been agessince I've sketched!


----------



## tenacrewoods (Dec 19, 2006)

Butterfinger

I think your sketch is Awesome.:great: I love seeing other peoplesdrawings.



Hre's a couple I did years Ago!

A ChuckWagon- I won Second Placewith thisin9th grade (1975) Houston Live Stock Show and Rodeo.





A Rose !






pinksalamander The Cookies look Tastie!:eats:



MikeE.

"Tell Me,I'll Forget"
"Show Me,I'll Remember"
"Involve Me,I'll Understand"


----------



## Aina (Dec 19, 2006)

Wow! Those are great! I see where your daughter got her talent!


----------



## pinksalamander (Dec 19, 2006)

I wish i could draw! I used to be in the "giftedand talented" arts club at school but i hated all the arty-fartyteachers telling me i needed to "use different textured brush strokesto get the emotion across in the painting" when all i wanted to makewas something pretty. I still do acrylic paintings and stuff but idon't like people telling me what to do! 

I'm planning on making some gingerbread rabbits for the tree and alsoto take for munchies on boxing day. I've also planned to make a "sockrabbit" as i love making sock monkeys!


----------



## Hollie (Dec 19, 2006)

I can't see the pictures!


----------



## Aina (Dec 19, 2006)

Here is a picture I drew with pencil. So it isn't a rabbit, but it does have big ears.






And my favorite median is pen, so here is a horse drawn in pen.


----------



## pinksalamander (Dec 19, 2006)

A little thing i just made:








Sock *rabbit*! I love making sock monkeys and i came up with the idea of making this little rabbit instead!


----------



## tenacrewoods (Dec 19, 2006)

Aina


Wow! you areawefully talented,I love the Horse in ink as I never was to good withink because an eraser just wouldn't work very well.:roflmao:



Here's a Pic of one ofOur Horses I did a couple of years ago for My girls.







A Cowboy







MikeE.

"Tell Me,I'll Forget"
"Show Me,I'll Remember"
"Involve Me,I'll Understand"


----------



## Aina (Dec 19, 2006)

Woah! Those almost look real! I wish I coulddraw like that. Do you use a pencil? If so, what kind and whathardness? (2b, 4b, 2h, I'm not sure what you call that.)


----------



## Spring (Dec 19, 2006)

Wow, Mike! You are _really_talented! 

Fantastic drawings and other little crafts everyone .


----------



## tenacrewoods (Dec 19, 2006)

Hello! Aina

These are the pencils that I use Mostoften,Daler-Rowney Artists Graphic Pencils, they're theabsolute best I've found.:yes: 

http://www.rexart.com/product10557.html



In the last 2 drawing I posted I used 2,4 &amp; 6B HB,&amp;2H these are degrees of Softness or hardness of the lead inthe pencil.

In the drawings before that I'm not real sure but I use A 2B 6B&amp; 2H more than most others and use them all when I really getinto it which isn't that often anymore. :dunno:

Thank You! *Spring*



MikeE.

"Tell Me,I'll Forget"
"Show Me,I'll Remember"
"Involve Me,I'll Understand"


----------



## Starina (Dec 24, 2006)

Here are my christmas crafts for my rabbit. I made an ornament and a santa hat.

I was inspired by the bunny bytes ornaments. 














Let me know what you think.

~Star~


----------



## Spring (Dec 25, 2006)

TOO cute! I love that little hat! I had a littlehat from one of my Christmas stuffies that fit Pebbles perfectly, but Iforget where I put it.


----------



## maherwoman (Dec 25, 2006)

Mike, your drawings are simply WONDERFUL!!! 

And I LOVE the sock bunny!!  Do you sell them? Perchance? Maybe?? 

P.S. Adorable piccie of Butter, too...


----------



## Hollie (Dec 25, 2006)

Oh I'm loving that sock bunny  We've got so many telented people on this forum!  

That horse is fab, Aina... I wish I could handle inks that well... Itry to use lines like you have, but it all ends up as crosshatch! 

I'd love little bunny Santa hats for next year... maybe I'll teach myself how to knit!


----------



## tenacrewoods (Dec 25, 2006)

Starina

Your Ornament is really cool looking and I love the Santa Bun hat!:yes:

Do you think you could take a pic of just the hat so we can see how it's Made?

My daughter is starting to knit and I would love for her to try andmake our Bunnies some for next Year!

I do love it on your Bunny Thought!:inlove:



MikeE.

"Tell Me,I'll Forget"
"Show Me,I'll Remember"
"Involve Me,I'll Understand"


----------



## Starina (Dec 25, 2006)

Mike

Here is the pattern for the Santa Paws hat. If she is just learning toknit this may take a little while to get the hang of, it is knitting inthe round, on DNP's (double point needles) or Circulars. But since itisn't a big project it is a great way to learn how to do knitting inthe round. 

http://spinblessing.com/fpk_santa_bunny_hat.htm

Thanks for the compliments! 



~Star~


----------



## tenacrewoods (Dec 25, 2006)

Thank You! Starina

I gave her the link and she's excited about trying it!:highfive:





MikeE.

"Tell Me,I'll Forget"
"Show Me,I'll Remember"
"Involve Me,I'll Understand"


----------



## kellyjade (Jan 1, 2007)

Wow, there are some really talented bunny peoplehere! I used to make things out of clay all the time. Here is a mamaguinea pig and baby pigs I made a few years ago:

They're good for a laugh . The mom pig's ear has sustained damage from Apollo's bunny teeth.


----------



## blackdutch (Jan 1, 2007)

I'm not very artistic, but here's my bunny doodle!






I did it with the laptop roller.. I may get around to coloring itsomeday. (PS- if you stand about 10 feet awayfrom your computer, I think it looks awesome!)


----------



## katt (Jan 15, 2007)

here are some of the art that i have done the past few years!

trixie, my first bunny:






a pen sketch of my hand (not the best scanning quality)






a little bunny named chula i drew:






a cute little sketch of a bunny binki i did the other night:


----------



## katt (Jan 15, 2007)

sorry for the big pics. . .don't know why they are that big, i resized them with photobucket. . . .


----------



## Haley (Jan 15, 2007)

Great work everyone! We have some very talented members. Im jealous..I havent a creative bone in my body 

Hey Mike, have you ever considered selling your work? Those are veryneat and I know a few people who would pay to have a beautiful sketchof their bunnies


----------



## lalena2148 (Jan 15, 2007)

I'm opening up an online gallery this week formy digital art work called Subtle Strokes. I'll be selling a drawingof LuvaBun's belovedPerry on there (with Jan's permission).Part of the proceeds from his portrait will go to the buns at theshelter where I got Latte.

There will be plenty more digital art pieces up as well. I'll also betaking personal requests. I'll post the site link when I'm done testingit!


----------



## Jenni (Jan 15, 2007)

Here'sa bunny washcloth that I knit:






Can you see the bunny?



There's a whole bunch of knit bunnies here: Bunny-A-Long


----------



## rabbit_whisperer (Jan 17, 2007)

Mind if I share?






Wolf/dog thingy saying hello.



horse 'upset bout somthing'... :/






cartoon version of my rabbit and a horse. Spleeee! :bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance:


----------



## Starina (Jan 18, 2007)

Here are some more bunny crafts...

A bunny from a knitted square













My own bunny dishcloth






~Star~


----------



## NZminilops (Jan 23, 2007)

Ok...mines pretty basic as I have no artistictalent at all, but I wanted to make a simple bunny ornament. This is amother rabbit out on a lawn eating grass and watching over her babies.It's meant to be a domestic rabbit of course


----------



## kellyjade (Jan 27, 2007)

oh my gosh! that&#39;s adorable minilops!!  I&#39;d say you _do_ have artistic talent.:blueribbon:


----------



## pinksalamander (Jan 27, 2007)

*maherwoman wrote: *


> Mike, your drawings are simply WONDERFUL!!!
> 
> And I LOVE the sock bunny!!  Do you sell them? Perchance? Maybe??
> 
> P.S. Adorable piccie of Butter, too...


 

I actually don&#39;t sell them, but i&#39;d be happy too  Bear in mind i&#39;m in the UK so even though they are light i don&#39;t know how much postage would be. Other than that i only needed to cover my costs which would probably around £13?


----------



## Runestonez (Feb 5, 2007)

I work in Polymer now andthen. I want to make a bunn figurine for each ofour bunnies! This is a pic of one that I did for a friend ofmine in Florida. It was my first attempt at making a detailedbunn...

The two of us tossed around the idea of selling them to people who wereinterested in having a custom figurine of their own bunny! Ihave 5 bunns and am going to start our collection this week.I just have to pick out the poses I want!

Anyway here is the one I finished!Hope you enjoyit! Maybe if I get serious &lt;knocking on wood&gt; Iwill hit you guys up for pics of your babies so I can get a selectionof bunns made up to advertise and sell!


----------



## Runestonez (Feb 5, 2007)

Another production shot


----------



## Runestonez (Feb 5, 2007)

The basic finished piece...I painted this bunnup to look like a blck and white Hotot with blue eyes by the end...butthis is my fav pic of him!


----------



## maherwoman (Feb 5, 2007)

Oh wow...Runestonez...that's wonderful!


----------



## Runestonez (Feb 5, 2007)

The finished bunny!


----------



## maherwoman (Feb 5, 2007)

Awwwwww!!!!! That's so adorable!!!!


----------



## Aina (Feb 5, 2007)

Very nice Runestonez! What did you use for the eyes?


----------



## Runestonez (Feb 5, 2007)

Thanks Maherwoman! It was a first attempt so I was surprised the bunn turned out as well as it did!

Aina-The eyes are Polymer clay too, just a different colour than the body.


----------

